
Every Death on Every U.S. Road 2004-2013 - sebg
http://metrocosm.com/map-every-fatal-traffic-accident-in-the-u-s-2004-2013/
======
such_a_casual
By the way, this looks exactly like a population map.

~~~
Oatseller

        You may be thinking this map shows the same patterns you would see in
        a population density map. And you’d be right. But more details appear
        as you zoom in.

